# Thomson Seatpost Clamp



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know when this will be available?


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow thats cool.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

QBP doesnt have any in stock and has no expected date to recieve.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got an email from Thomson, looking like February '09 shipping. :madman:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Not even QR? I am guessing you will pay almost as much as for a QR...


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

That was on the Thompson site months ago and then one day it just disappeared. I wanted to show someone and it was gone. Is it on their website again?


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there any real benefit to this compared to another clamp, especially considering that it's not even a QR? Or is it just the newness/neatness factor?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

It's a well made piece of gear from a respected company. I'm sure it will work, be a decent weight and it has style.


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

It also looks good with the Thomsom stem, seatpost and headset topcap.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't know, guys. It's kinda hard to get excited over a seatpost clamp. Yeah, it looks alright, but, c'mon, it's just a seatpost clamp. Their seatposts, on the other hand, are b!tch!n'.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

saw it at interbike, not as good looking on person, that pic is a computer generated image. I still run my Salsa liplock and it works great.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

There's a certain acquired taste to Thomson stuff in terms of looks, I think I'll stick with Hope, maybe even try the new CB Split Lever QR.:thumbsup:


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

I would have to agree with EGF168...have you seen the Crank Brothers wheelset...not sure about performance, but man they look cool!


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Dec 19, 2007)

mtobikes said:


> I would have to agree with EGF168...have you seen the Crank Brothers wheelset...not sure about performance, but man they look cool!


You talking about the Crank Brothers Cobalt? Yeah they look insane, expensive though, wonder if its good as it looks.


----------



## BkNYC (Jul 25, 2007)

JensonUSA got it  $25.50

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SE298F00-Thomson+Seatpost+Clamp.aspx?sc=FRGL


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

BkNYC said:


> JensonUSA got it  $25.50
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SE298F00-Thomson+Seatpost+Clamp.aspx?sc=FRGL


It says they are out of stock.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I can imagine the Thomson clamp has plenty of clearance between the clamp edges and the seat post, since they seem to really try to drive the point home in their seat post instructions (yeah, I read them) that you need to try to avoid clamps that may come in contact with the post.

Still, my KCNC is very light and has plenty of clearance, so this will probably just appeal to those who want another part on their bike with the Thomson logo.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Pix are online. There's a silver bolt in the stock photo, where did the Thomson goldish bolt go? Like the ones on their seatpost assembly!

How did it go from so modern and great looking via cad rendering to this? (pix jacked from other parties, so don't expect them to load properly forever):










https://www.sicklines.com/news-images/interbike_2008/misc_interbike_2008s.jpg

















If Thomson chose the silver bolt, it would be a major design oversight and blunder on their part!


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree, it's bulky and ugly looking. All the angles looked cool in the CAD rendering, but the truth is, if you're looking to save weight, as most Thomson buyers are, you need the least amount of material, not a lok of pointless styling.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Any update on a ship date? I have one on order.

I think the design is ok. If it is that ugly and heavy I am out 30 bucks. God knows I have made worse purchases.

Also, it seems to look exactly like the rendered image that began this thread. It's just a little above now.

I do want the gold bolt though. Petty as that is.


----------



## JR_MTBer (Apr 10, 2009)

any word on this?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

They are still unavailable at Jensen but I noticed that the price went up to $29.99. Maybe when the price gets up to $50 they will ship some.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Vlad said:


> I don't know, guys. It's kinda hard to get excited over a seatpost clamp. Yeah, it looks alright, but, c'mon, it's just a seatpost clamp. .


I feel the same way about seatposts.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

How much does the Thompson seat post weigh ?


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

ccaddy said:


> How much does the Thompson seat post weigh ?


Thomson, not Thompson.

And they all weigh a different amount, depending in diameter and length, or whether they're a layback model.

Go here: http://www.lhthomson.com/elite_sizes.asp


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

ccaddy; if you are concerned with weight you should check out the Thomson Masterpiece models. They are 40 grams lighter in 27.2 300 but even more grams lighter in an average fatter longer MTB application. They generally cost around $50 more but if you are trying to lose weight on a bike $1 per gram is fairly cheep.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

My masterpiece 31.6 x 350 is 190g.

For comparison, my Ritchey WCS Carbon 27.2 x 350 is 181g.

I doubt if anyone has ever regretted buying a Thomson Masterpiece.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Can't believe I spelled that wrong :eekster:  .
I was refering to the clamp's weight (after all , that's what this thread is about ) .
I know about the Masterpiece and will eventually swap my black Elite out for
a silver M/P .


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I _hope_ its at or around 30g.

Anybody with a better eye have a guess at its weight?


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The markings on the black one above aren't the weight they are the torque spec: 25 inch lb.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

you guys are excited over a seatclamp? the Hope looks way better.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Yes, but the Thomson _matches_.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

it would be 1000 times better if it had a floating barrel nut like a Salsa collar.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

why?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

when the collar is tightened the bolt has side loads, not a huge deal but it still creates a place for the bolt to fail. with a barrel nut the bolt is always dispersing the load evenly under the head of the bolt.

if you think about it, the hole the bolt slides though and the threaded hole it threads into are in a straight line under no torque, once the clamp is tightened the holes are no longer in a straight line but a very very shallow "v" resulting in a side load to the head and threads of the bolt, with a rotating threaded insert the two holes are always in a straight line.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I love Thomson stuff but if the production version of the clamp looks like this(pic below), well it doesn't look to be the usual Thomson quality.

Has anyone managed to get or see a production one?


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

its really hard to beat a Salsa Liplock


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that, however these clamps turn out aesthetically, they will be right on par with Thomson quality.

And for 30 bucks, I can manage a little faith in a component maker as well respected as Thomson.


----------



## jmelani (May 28, 2004)

I was surprised to see a patent number on this, looks awfully similar to a 100 other clamps. I can't read the number, anyone know what the patent is for?


----------



## mike5468 (Feb 3, 2007)

It does have a floating bolt...I know, I have been running two prototype for 6 months. They work great. You will crush a seatpost before you brake the bolt...I've seen the test...not on my bike. Will work great for all steel frame with slipping problems.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

MisterC said:


> Yes, but the Thomson _matches_.


Now all they need to do is make a handlebar so _everything_ can match


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

No, my handlebar matches my saddle. But it is a nice thought. :thumbsup:

I would totally ride a 100% Thomson bike.

Does anybody have one of these yet? I was told they would start shipping mid April.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

whats the main diff. between this and other seatposts?


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

If you mean Thomson seatposts, the difference is that if you are ever stranded in the woods your Thomson posts can be sliced into quarter inch segments that are the equivalent of a 3-course meal. I myself have found the very difference between death and survival to be these nutiritous and rather tasty metal tubes.

Note: You will need an implenment that can cut through the post to take advantage of this feature. Or you can just chew it like sugar cane.

If you mean the seatpost _clamp_ the difference is the built in bear whistle (Patent Pending). If you run into bears as much as many of us claim to, you need a good bear whistle. When you make camp at night you can hang the clamp when the night breeze will hit it to ward of these dangerous predators and keep your sugar cane all to yourself.

So, in summary, the seatpost is nutritive and delicious and it can be shortened and chewed up and still keep your stranded ass in the air.

And the seatpost clamp wards off dangerous self-esteem predators that sense inFEARrior [components] in humans.

Warning: These statements have not been evaluated by the FDA.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Basically Thompson seatposts are made last forever or close to it. I know big strong guys that have broken many seatposts that have switched all their bikes to Thompson and some of them are 5 years old and still going strong. Every detail of the Thompson is engineered to work as a seatpost and there is lots of detail such as the outside surface is machined with little rings so that the post is gripped much better by the bike, etc.

The Masterpiece series posts are not only as strong/durable as anything out there, but even among the lightest posts available especially in the fatter sizes most MTB's use. For instance, I have a 30.9 x 350 on my Jet9 and I think it weighed 150 grams which is lighter than any CF post I can find in that size.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

yourdaguy said:


> Basically Thompson seatposts are made last forever or close to it. I know big strong guys that have broken many seatposts that have switched all their bikes to Thompson and some of them are 5 years old and still going strong. Every detail of the Thompson is engineered to work as a seatpost and there is lots of detail such as the outside surface is machined with little rings so that the post is gripped much better by the bike, etc.
> 
> The Masterpiece series posts are not only as strong/durable as anything out there, but even among the lightest posts available especially in the fatter sizes most MTB's use. For instance, I have a 30.9 x 350 on my Jet9 and I think it weighed 150 grams which is lighter than any CF post I can find in that size.


Drop the P.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

I know better.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

FYI. Looks like the ship date got pushed back to June.


----------



## Gaz6r4 (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking at the Sicklines pictures, I would rather a Salsa Liplock or more so a KCNC.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Phierce said:


> Just got an email from Thomson, looking like February '09 shipping. :madman:


Very funny Thomson. Got me good.


----------



## apacherider (Mar 18, 2004)

yourdaguy said:


> Basically Thompson seatposts are made last forever or close to it.


Nope. Designed to last 10 years.


----------



## gap_rider (Nov 13, 2008)

BkNYC said:


> JensonUSA got it  $25.50


Its a @##!! seatpost clamp! You guys are nuts and can justify it however you want. I know I spent the bucks on their seat post and it has been worth it, great postion, good stability, etc. But $25 to $30 for a simple clamp is way OTT.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

gap_rider said:


> Its a @##!! seatpost clamp! You guys are nuts and can justify it however you want. I know I spent the bucks on their seat post and it has been worth it, great postion, good stability, etc. But $25 to $30 for a simple clamp is way OTT.


blah blah blah...gotta get that post count up somehow.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

MisterC said:


> FYI. Looks like the ship date got pushed back to June.


< twiddling thumbs impatiently... >

And adding to the post count.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

*Thomson v. Salsa Lip Lock*



dog.gone said:


> < twiddling thumbs impatiently... >
> 
> And adding to the post count.


Okay, other than being a smarta$$, I really do need a new seat tube clamp and I'm debating whether or not I should wait three weeks for the Thomson or suck it up and just get the Salso Lip Lock now. [email protected]


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

There are two brands I don't like for no good reason that everyone else loves. Salsa and WTB. So when I say you should wait, don't put any faith in it.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a 30.0 Salsa black liplock up on the market once this Thomson hits. My masterpiece and X4 are awaiting.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Are these things actually going to happen, they're not on the Thomson website and CRC had a date for them but when that date arrived they changed it to "we could email you if they come in". 

Strange that Thomson have no mention of it even in their news section.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

ive been told june 1st.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Rumor has it they are about 14 grams in 31.8mm clamp. I'll keep my 8 gram Token 7075AL clamp. No other alu clamp is lighter or works better!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Got tired of waiting and went with a Woodman Death Grip for $12. What do you know... it works perfectly. I also skipped the Thomson seatpost since they didn't make one in the size/length I required.


----------



## Gaz6r4 (Mar 1, 2009)

I just bought a 30.0 Salsa Liplock QR for £6. Can't complain.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Jenson is claiming they will ship in 5 days FWIW


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*LH Thomson Co. Seatpost Clamp*

_Al29er_: Unless Jenson is selling counterfeit models, they are blowing sunshine. :nono:

Waiting this long in anticipation, Thomson has a heavy load to come through with the sweetest seat post collar made by mankind. :thumbsup:








(Jacked from Thomson's gallery site.)

Regarding my inquiry to the availability of a Thomson 30.0 sized seatpost clamp to match the Masterpiece seatpost and X4 stem:

Thomson rep, D.P., 06/02/09. "*3 or 4 more weeks and we should start the first production runs.*" The commercial release is well into *July 2009*, at the earliest. :madman: They have a news page at http://www.lhthomson.com/news.asp but it seems to err on the conservative late-but-safe news side rather than the quick blog style that's so rampant these days.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

Man, that GT pictured above is one SICK BIKE :yesnod:.................


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone been in contact with Thomson lately to check on the status? I've been pushing them a couple of times (don't dare to do it again, will probably be blocked  ), and asked them to keep us informed via their news page, but they don't seem to listen.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll send them an email. 
I'm starting to wonder if this thing will ever happen.

EDIT: I've asked them if they would put some info on their news section.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, same here. They better pull it off though, I've already set my sights on it!

Please do post their response here when you get it!


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Crossmaxx said:


> Yeah, same here. They better pull it off though, I've already set my sights on it!
> 
> Please do post their response here when you get it!


OK, I sent this:

Hello, I see on some online cycle parts websites that a Thomson seat post clamp is or will be available, yet none of those outlets know when they will have them in stock.

I have seen pictures of them on display at bike shows but thought that as there is no mention of it on your website then perhaps the idea has been shelved.

Could you please put some information on your news section, just to keep us Thomson loving bikers informed and happy.

Thanks

This was the reply:

We have been dragging our feet. We have a couple new tests we run and they are time consuming. The collars come out of the latest 500 hour test today. If all is well, we will likely begin production soon.

David


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Solid email. Too bad they always avoid addressing the request for news updates on their news page. Of course, now we won't know whether the 500 hour test turned out well or not, because they won't put anything on their news page... :madman: I guess I'll send them an email tomorrow asking how they're doing with the seatpost clamp. :yawn:


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I emailed and asked how the test had gone, here is the reply:



> Test finished yesterday, and all looked good. We should meet today and discuss starting production. Assuming we do I will update our site.


It's starting to look good I must say.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

David at Thomson Co. knows about this MTBR thread, I've contacted him as well and linked him to the activity - Thomson appreciates the enthusiasm.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

There is now a video section with a mention of the clamp on the website but they have the expected release date "slightly" out .
http://www.lhthomson.com/bikes.htm


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Update from David at Thomson.


> 34.9 and 31.8 black are to begin production this week. That should mean they are available in 4 to 5 weeks.
> 
> David


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Crossmaxx said:


> Update from David at Thomson.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

illnacord said:


> _Al29er_: Unless Jenson is selling counterfeit models, they are blowing sunshine. :nono:


Sunshine has been removed from the Jenson site. No date quoted on that page any more


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Any progress / updates? Thinking I'll pick one of these up to go with the new seatpost.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

From David 8/21/2009



> 34.9 production has started. They should ship in 2 weeks. We will work our way down the other sizes.


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like I lucked out big time. My new Stumpjumper (as of today) has a 34.9 clamp.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

EGF168 said:


> [/SIZE]


Where did you find the Crank Brothers seat clamp? Can you get it separate of the seat-post?


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Crank Brothers were showing it off at various bikes shows last year, seems like they haven’t put it into production yet or aren’t going to. If they do make it I'm sure it would be available separately from the seatpost.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Thomson Seatpost Clamp Press Release Image*

C'mon, bring the 30.0 seatclamp to papa!!! :madmax: Attached: official Thomson seatpost clamp photo.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes it looks like it will soon be alive and in my size


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Who would've thought so much hype/build up for a damn seat post? Regardless, I'm going to be ordering from the first batch released to the market. Replacing the stock clamp, and might as well do it once and be done with it.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

It should've been released by now... Anyone fancy asking David at Thomson how it's going? I've been terrorizing him enough...


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

I am still waiting, hoping.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Weight?


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Weight would only be speculation until the final production units are released in all of their respective sizes. I'm sure there are several grams differences between the prototype(s) and the production version that will be surfacing soon*(?). Any weight figures out there are just educated guesses at this point.

*Supposed to be released in Feb 2009, then again in early Spring 09, and also about a day ago. Fingers crossed.


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Where can I get one of these? Looks like a clamp with a cage mount all of a piece.

And I just want to say that all the posters that are saying "wah wah it's a just a seatpost clamp, who cares about seatpost clamps", well some of us do and thank goodness there's a place we can go to discuss them!


----------



## strat819 (Jul 29, 2007)

YB1 said:


> Where can I get one of these? Looks like a clamp with a cage mount all of a piece.
> 
> And I just want to say that all the posters that are saying "wah wah it's a just a seatpost clamp, who cares about seatpost clamps", well some of us do and thank goodness there's a place we can go to discuss them!


+1... I'd be interested too....


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

If you like that seatpost bottle clamp, you may also like the King headset cap that puts the bottle in front of you atop your stem.


----------



## strat819 (Jul 29, 2007)

illnacord said:


> If you like that seatpost bottle clamp, you may also like the King headset cap that puts the bottle in front of you atop your stem.


Nice... maybe you should ask why... before the sarcasm... :nono:

Uhhhh.... Small 29'r race frame... one bottle cage only... long race... want two (or 3) bottles... no support... looks like a good idea to me (camel backs are not my thing... especially in races)


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

There are loads of bottle cages that fit to the seat post, but I have had a good look and can't find one built into a seat post clamp.

One word of warning though, I know people who have used them and the bottle can get so spayed with mud that you wouln't want to drink from it.


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

illnacord said:


> If you like that seatpost bottle clamp, you may also like the King headset cap that puts the bottle in front of you atop your stem.


Yeah I just need a tool to help me put it on...wait, I found one.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@strat819: no sarcasm implied. And how do you read that at all? 
@YB1: thanks for the contribution. Sarcasm implied.

King handymount:


----------



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the animation of the Handymount, is that a King Cage product? 

I can't imagine that carrying a couple pounds of water on the stem of my bike would be the way to go, not for the type of riding I do, anyway. And remember, this is a seatpost clamp thread.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@YB1: Jesus.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

The 34.9's are available, Mine came in today


----------



## strat819 (Jul 29, 2007)

illnacord said:


> @strat819: no sarcasm implied. And how do you read that at all?
> @YB1: thanks for the contribution. Sarcasm implied.
> 
> King handymount:


Well, shiver-me-timbers. Point taken! THX... LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ADDam said:


> The 34.9's are available, Mine came in today


Verified weight?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

ADDam: Hell yeah!!! And the Masterpiece for the win too!


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

This is the one I like - the IRD. With or without QR -


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

God damn that looks good. I'm waiting for mine to arrive. Also very interested in the actual weight!


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Aw crap, I forgot to weigh it! I'll try and remember when I go in Thursday, I'm off tomorrow


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Anyone get a silver one yet?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think they have started production yet. From what I understand, black 34.9 have been released and black 31.8 are next up.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Crossmaxx said:


> I don't think they have started production yet. From what I understand, black 34.9 have been released and black 31.8 are next up.


Who uses silver clamps? Who does that? :nono:


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Chain Reaction Cylcles (UK) Say that they are due in stock 29th January 2010.
Thomson must really love to take their time.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=36479


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Who uses silver clamps? Who does that? :nono:


Why not have a matching silver clamp for a silver seatpost? The 2 bikes I've built up with silver Thomson stuff look great.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nspace said:


> Why not have a matching silver clamp for a silver seatpost? The 2 bikes I've built up with silver Thomson stuff look great.


Silver seatpost? :yikes:


----------



## loric (Oct 19, 2005)

@34.9mm/black : 30gr with the original hardware, 28gr with Ti (bolt only) hardware.


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

nice! anyone else have pics with one on their bike? curious to see it in action


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

uknathank said:


> curious to see it in action




Seatclamp in action. Its holding... holding... still holding..


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I find this entire thread hilarious, you guys really have nothing better to wait around for in anticipation?


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

and it looks like...what? while doing that


----------



## uknathank (Jan 11, 2009)

other than work, no. And I'd way rather read this than work. It's not like I do it on my own time.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Just as I suspected--a seatpost clamp and nothing more.


----------



## luckie8 (Aug 14, 2009)

any chance for 36.4 for us Trek/Fisher riders?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Just as I suspected--a seatpost clamp and nothing more.


What did you expect?


----------



## Gripo (May 2, 2005)

But I want a Thomson QR seatpost clamp!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Curmy said:


> What did you expect?


Based on how people are blabbing about this thing, I was hoping for something that does more than just hold a seatpost in place. Oh, wait--it gets people to post feverishly about it on bicycle message boards. Amazing!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I have one of these clamps on my Paragon. Stock clamp was crap and I wanted a beefy unit. Plus I like the more understated functional look of the Thomson versus the more bling look of other clamps.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

A1an, can I ask where you got yours from?

I too like the understated looks of thomson stuff. too much bling is asking for your bike to be stolen, at least where I live.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Purchased mine from Jenson. I lucked out...it was one of the few sizes left in stock.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

*silver finish*

Anyone know if they will offer a silver finish like they do in their other products?

tom


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

I would assume so. It would be strange if they don't.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Thomson is lagging on the 30.0 diameters (it's coming on a year overdue now) and with talks on MTBR about "Northern California racers with prototype Chris King seatpost clamps" - now I'm on the bandwagon for CK. It doesn't matter which way I go --- I got Thomson (seatpost and stem) and CK (headset) stuff to match up to!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

There are a lot of seatpost clamps out there, but the Salsa Lip-Lock is one of the few that stands out in having a non-binding, steel nut that is free to rotate (as viewed from the top) as it is tightened. They are available in 36.4mm to fit some Klein and Gary Fisher frames. I also like the way they're shaped. I use them and consider them to be the best seatpost clamps I know of. The fact that they sell for $18 instead of the Thomson's $30 price is a bonus.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@Roadsters: Cool, you're right on all points. If you're in the market for a 30.0 Salsa liplock in black, let me know! ;-)


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I put my Thomson seatpost clamp last week. And it has the non-binding, nut that is free to rotate as it is tightened!

I'll take some photos tomorrow and show here.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Surfas said:


> And it has the non-binding, nut that is free to rotate as it is tightened!


So does a KCNC clamp I use, which is much lighter then Salsa and holds the post just fine. I am not sure what the previous poster was so excited about with the Salsa clamp. Fairly trivial feature.


----------



## yourdaguy (Dec 20, 2008)

The Salsa probably cost half the price of the KCNC


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

yourdaguy said:


> The Salsa probably cost half the price of the KCNC


Yeah, light stuff costs more.


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

can someone with a Thomson in hand measure the height of the clamp that makes contact with the frame. my frame has an internal seat tube sleeve that is 11mm high, my Salsa is too tall and isn't clamping tight enough.


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Just got my 34.9 black Thomson seatpost clamp in the mail from Jenson ($23.55 because I found a better price and they matched it), and installed it on my 29er Stumpjumper Comp.

Here is my super detailed review...

It holds my Thomson seatpost in the frame very securely.

End of review.

I'm happy with it.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Dang, I gotta wait 'till January/February 2010 for the 30.0 diameter.


----------



## EPeff (Apr 2, 2009)

> Dang, I gotta wait 'till January/February 2010 for the 30.0 diameter.


Nahhhhhh.... just buy a totally new bike frame to fit the 34.9mm seatpost clamp! :lol:


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine 34.9mm


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@EPeff: Not a bad idea!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

What is this talk about the Thomson seatpost clamp not being up to par with the stems and seatposts? 

Overheard from a conversation:

"BTW, I purchased the Thomson in 35mm for my Intense, but I like the Hopetech better. It's not that nice. I'd get the Hope if you can find it somewhere."

Is it the machining or the shape or?


----------



## Shurenuff (Sep 20, 2009)

Does this thing have a Thomson gold or plain old silver bolt? I've seen pics with both and am confused.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

The black one has a gold bolt. Don't know about the silver one, but I would assume it has gold bolt as well. The silver ones you've seen are most likely pre-production pictures.


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Mine came with a gold bolt the same that came with the seatpost. I polish the bolt with a Dremel.


----------



## Shurenuff (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. I'll make sure to post some good pics once mine arrives.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

The thomson is nice, but nothing special. There are better designs out there, not only for aesthetics.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

There are some good pictures here:- http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/just-in-thomson-seatpost-collar-24430


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Is the 36.4mm version available already?


----------



## mtbzarg (Oct 6, 2011)

.....


----------



## mtbzarg (Oct 6, 2011)

It was supposed to be out/begin shipping 4/25/2012.

Thomson | Seatpost Collars

Haven't seen them on any sites I regularly shop at though.


----------



## savo (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's the answer I got from Thomson:


> The 36.4 has been delayed and is probably a few months from being finished.


----------

